# Mixed breed rabbits, could these be used for meat rabbits?



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 10, 2011)

These were strays that I found, vet said they were under 12 months old. She couldn't pin point the breed but average size was about 7-10lbs for the five rabbits we caught. I'm not planning on these rabbits for slaughter, but wondering if I could breed them if their babies would make good meat rabbits. 




3rabbits by StonesChickens, on Flickr


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely, all rabbits are made of meat, it is just some work better for meat than others. These look like they would work well. That one looks like a Broken Blue or Black, cannot tell the actual color. The other ones look black, one with a Vienna mark on its head. They are probably some kind of New Zealand mix. Where did you get them?  If your does are around 8 lbs, you can breed them, but if they are together like in the picture, chances are they are already bred.  Are they living in a "colony" type setup? If so, count to 28 days since you put them together and then put in some kind of nest box for each doe. Kits could arrive around 31 days from the date they were together.

Good Luck!

Shannon


----------



## Citylife (Nov 10, 2011)

From the names you posted it looks like the broken is the only doe.  You do not want her in with those boys all the time.  She actually can get prego with two different litters.  I also would recommend  not housing two boys together as sooner or later they will most likely NOT get along.
I think they will make fine meat rabbits.
Recommended reading is Storeys guide to meat rabbits.  Very good book with tons of great info.
There are also quite a few people here with lots of experiance.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 10, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Absolutely, all rabbits are made of meat, it is just some work better for meat than others. These look like they would work well. That one looks like a Broken Blue or Black, cannot tell the actual color. The other ones look black, one with a Vienna mark on its head. They are probably some kind of New Zealand mix. Where did you get them?  If your does are around 8 lbs, you can breed them, but if they are together like in the picture, chances are they are already bred.  Are they living in a "colony" type setup? If so, count to 28 days since you put them together and then put in some kind of nest box for each doe. Kits could arrive around 31 days from the date they were together.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Shannon


The rabbits were strays, I took four of them into the humane society and they were able to adopt out two of them, the two gray ones (boys) had teeth issues from being born in the wild and not having a proper diet. The girl was in with them for a while (it took awhile to tackle her and check her sex since she was a fighter). I've marked the day on the calendar and have moved her into a different area.


----------



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 10, 2011)

Citylife said:
			
		

> From the names you posted it looks like the broken is the only doe.  You do not want her in with those boys all the time.  She actually can get prego with two different litters.  I also would recommend  not housing two boys together as sooner or later they will most likely NOT get along.
> I think they will make fine meat rabbits.
> Recommended reading is Storeys guide to meat rabbits.  Very good book with tons of great info.
> There are also quite a few people here with lots of experiance.  Good luck to you.


Thank you I will check out the guide. I have since moved her since finding out her sex. So far the boys seem to get along, but if I notice a problem I will move them. I'm hoping to have another pen built soon.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Nov 10, 2011)

Stones_Chickens said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a question...have their teeth issues been resolved? You'll need to watch them closely to make sure that they continue to develop normally because a rabbit with bad teeth is a serious issue. 
They do look like they'd be good meat rabbits and I like what oneacrefarms said...all rabbits are made of meat! Good luck with the doe...maybe you will have babies soon!! Keep us posted


----------



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 10, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> Stones_Chickens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I've been addressing the issues with their teeth, according to the humane society vet their teeth are stair stepped and she said that with proper nutrition and lots of hay they should even out decently and live happy lives.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 14, 2011)

Stones_Chickens said:
			
		

> crazyturkeydesigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, in the wild their teeth would have developed more normally because their diet is more conducive to proper wear on the teeth. Not to put the vet down, but most don't really know alot about rabbits....some rabbits actually need to have the cheek teeth filed down if they are badly stair stepped. Now, if this problem is with the front teeth, then it won't get better with time. It will get worse and the teeth will need to be periodically clipped.


----------



## hoodat (Nov 15, 2011)

When it comes to breeding for meat I actually prefer meat mutts to pure breeds. I find they are hardier and less prone to disease. Those in the picture look as though they have a decent conformation for meat and your line can be improved by culling as you develop your herd.


----------

